# Our American heritage threatened at school...



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

At the risk of being called bigoted I'll share with you this story from my teens today...

They go to a semi-private high school here in town that has approx. 7 chinese students...some are American some are exchange kids....

For the second time this school year the cafeteria has made traditional chinese cuisine....that is so bland and nasty (what my kids say) that they throw most of their lunch away....as do most of their school mates...my kids *love* "American" chinese takeout BTW

I understand that its the chinese new year and I understand the school wants to teach tolerance but why do they almost have to force feed it to them. In the interest of the well being of the gen'l population why isnt regular American food served and maybe something special done for those few that celebrate the chinese new year.......

It makes me sick that all that money and food went to waste today and my kids any many others were left hungry....:flameproofundies: on.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Why didn't you just pack your child's lunch? Don't you get a menu ahead of time so you know what they will be serving?

ETA- If the kids were really that hungry, they would have eaten the food they were given without whining about it. Are you going to boycott spaghetti because it is Italian? Tacos because they are Mexican? 
Where is the survival aspect here?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The Navy tried the same thing decades ago. I remember the ethnic food coming on board. I also remember one of the members of that particular ethnic group saying, "I didn't join the Navy to eat that stuff*."


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny enough, Chinese people think American Chinese is bland. Theirs is super spicy hot.

ETA: To add a survival lesson to it, eat whatever food you can get.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I hardly think that the American "Heritage" of your kids has been threatened by having to go one day without chicken nuggets and coke. New experiences make life interesting. Does not mean you will like them all but I would be very disappointed in my kids if they whined about trying something new.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like the school thought it would be nice to expose your kids to some traditional cuisine from a different culture once a year. Do you honestly believe your "American heritage is being threatened"?

If you really are opposed to your children's cultural growth, I suppose you could just pack them a 'traditional American lunch' like a baloney sandwich and a side of mac n' cheese.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a kindergarten teacher at a public school. You'd be _appalled_ at the amount of perfectly good food that's wasted every dayl; regardless of 'ethnic' day or not.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

okay so the school is supposed to waste its food budget on food that the kids wont eat to celebrate something that isn't American....???? It seems that a choice could have been given...just like the kids with allergies are provided alternatives...its taking political correctness and shoving on my kids....for 7 kids out of 800... 
I know some of you miss the point but you'd be suprised to know that school is the only place my kids get chicken nuggets and other stuff of the school food variety...

from a survival standpoint accepting this kind of thing as normal seems is like bending over and taking the punishment for something you didn't do

yes I could have packed them a lunch but the fact that thee school wasted a dumpster full of food is a serious waste of my American tax money.....and that kind of waste is what is killing our economy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess the kids throwing it away must not have been hungry.

Schools print their menus in advance -- does your family not check it?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> I guess the kids throwing it away must not have been hungry.
> 
> Schools print their menus in advance -- does your family not check it?


the point is that the food (read money, as in tax money) would have still been wasted....


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Heaven forbid your kid learns they aren't the only ones in this whole world and that there are people other than Americans roaming around it. Wouldn't want them to expand their horizons any, right?

Are you ticked off the food is nasty or that they served Chineese food? 

Growing up we had to bring our lunch. I went to a tiny grade school and they didn't have a cafeteria. When we went to the larger high school we were all excited to be able to eat in a cafteria. By the 3'rd week of school we were all bringing our sack lunches again. That was over 25 years ago. Nasty cafeteria food isn't anything new. 

Of course, neither is xenophobia.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Its completely about the waste....and that this is the second time it has happened....

The school already doesnt serve pork for the muslim kids....there are 3....and its too bad because pork is cheap...

so the menu changes for 10 kids and the tax payers get to have their money wasted....


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

what a bunch of righteous hypocrites. What's that about saying nice things? I was the only white kid in an all oriental school. And the chinese food was horrible. Even the Chinese kids wouldn't eat it. She lives in CHINA. How many of your kids have a world view like that?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL China in the state of Maine but not mainland China


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

When we were growing up food was hard to come by, we would have gladly eaten the bland "ethnic" food.
Used to be kids were taught to eat the food put in front of them.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you complaining about something your kids get for free? Shouldn't you be thankful that there is a lunch program for your kids? 
Again, don't you get the menu in advance and if so, why didn't you pack them a lunch?
Personally, if my kids complained about it, I would tell them to "zip it" and be thankful they had food because millions of children go hungry every day!


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

mpillow said:


> Its completely about the waste


Then why did you title it "American Heritage Under Attack" if it's about waste? I find it hard believe that the cafeteria food is a gourmet paradise every other day of the year, and not a single scrap of it gets thrown away on other occasions. School lunches suck. It's a fact of life.

So what does this have to do with survival?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

SquashNut said:


> When we were growing up food was hard to come by, we would have gladly eaten the bland "ethnic" food.
> Used to be kids were taught to eat the food put in front of them.


America used to be a robust nation before it bought into political correctness...my kids are not fussy, in fact they tried all of it noodles and dumplings....drank their milks and ate salad with cottage cheese from salad bar...but a peanut butter and jelly sandwich would have been a nice choice to the ethnic cuisine.....or even as my daughter said "mom, plain oatmeal is better" My kids are thin and eat tons...

And we all remember who thought I was mean for feeding plain oatmeal!:whistlin:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

where was the soy sauce?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would consider that a problem if is were an everyday occurance. What exactly was prepared that was so yucky? I'd like to look the recipe up and see what it's made of.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Limon said:


> Then why did you title it "American Heritage Under Attack" if it's about waste? I find it hard believe that the cafeteria food is a gourmet paradise every other day of the year, and not a single scrap of it gets thrown away on other occasions. School lunches suck. It's a fact of life.
> 
> So what does this have to do with survival?


wasting money...*have you noticed the national debt lately*....Have you paid taxes lately? Do you think if we continue to waste money like this that we'll be celebrating the 4th of July when China or whomever takes over?

Our tax dollars were just wasted celebrating a holiday FOR 7 OUT OF 800 KIDS. 

Seems ridiculous to me...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> where was the soy sauce?


LOL my kids prefer duck sauce!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been watching kids dump uneaten free school lunch in the trash for years. The problem is a big one, but I highly doubt celebrating Chinese New Year one day is the root of the problem.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Honestly, I don't see the waste in this. Yes a bunch of food went in the trash instead of the kids stomachs. But it does every other day of the week, too. Honestly it was likely less of a waste then you think. Chinese food is a heck of a lot cheaper to make then most other things.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I see the problem being with parents who have not adequately exposed their kids to other cultures and other cuisines. If all your kid eats are chicken mcnuggets and other American junk food, then they will never develop a palate for anything else.

Half the kids in this country are grossly obese, and here the parents are ranting because junior didn't get his Twinkies for ONE day out of the year! I think its sad that your kids can't appreciate exotic cuisine, and even sadder that you are outraged and claiming your American heritage is under attack! Even more baffling, is your listed location...CHINA!! Who are you angry at? The Chinese school system? The private school in China?

I'm starting to think this whole post might be a joke on us! If so, hats off.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Every "mass feeding" scenario, food is gonna be wasted. Just no way around it. Not everyone likes the same thing, so no matter what is served there are gonna be some who don't eat it. A composting program, or somebody boiling it up for hog slop, would at least keep it out of the landfill.

Chinese food on Chinese New Year, what could be more American than that??? Or am I the only natural born citizen of the U S of A who thinks it is kinda fun to have a margarita on Cinco de Mayo, corned beef and cabbage on St. Patrick's Day, and so on?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

MO cows- Are you implying that is is only OK to have a margarita on Cinco de Mayo??? What about a cold Corona? I am in big trouble then..lol


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

mpillow said:


> okay so the school is supposed to waste its food budget on food that the kids wont eat to celebrate something that isn't American....???? It seems that a choice could have been given...just like the kids with allergies are provided alternatives...its taking political correctness and shoving on my kids....for 7 kids out of 800...


I can't believe you actually posted that.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

mpillow said:


> Its completely about the waste....and that this is the second time it has happened....


It's sad that so much food was wasted but as others have mentioned, food is wasted in school cafeterias every day. Regardless of what is served.

As I see it, this wasn't an issue of our American heritage being threatened, or of being too PC, or about trying to please the small number of Chinese students. The only problem was *poor cooking* on the part of the kitchen staff. You said that your kids like Chinese food so that wasn't the problem. The problem was poor execution by the kitchen staff. It really is that simple. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Darntootin said:


> Even more baffling, is your listed location...CHINA!! Who are you angry at? The Chinese school system? The private school in China?


She live in China, Maine.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm having a hard time picturing the headlines...

"Cheap Cafeteria Eggrolls Cause Pupils to Spontaneously Forget National Anthem"

"Students Who Eat Pad-Thai More Likely to Drop Out, Work in Nike Sweat Shop"

"Teachers Wage War on Sombreros After Minnesota High School Lunch Lady Goes Rogue, Serves Tacos"


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Murray in ME said:


> She live in China, Maine.


Odd coincidence. Hey, why are they naming good American towns after China! It's a threat to our American culture!:grit:


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

olivehill said:


> I'm having a hard time picturing the headlines...
> 
> "Cheap Cafeteria Eggrolls Cause Pupils to Spontaneously Forget National Anthem"
> 
> ...


I rarely post down here but that was hilarious!! 

:cute::rotfl::rotfl::cute:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

olivehill said:


> I'm having a hard time picturing the headlines...
> 
> "Cheap Cafeteria Eggrolls Cause Pupils to Spontaneously Forget National Anthem"
> 
> ...


LOL _my husband asked if they served kool-aid in the staff lounge when this idea was cooked up...._

to me poor choice = waste of food/money/tax dollars

Teachers are always whining that hungry kids don't focus well....if they keep wasting money like this maybe the school will shut down...and the teachers will go hungry too....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Our "American Heritage" was threatened upon the opening of the first "public school" and has long since been dead in those institutions.
Why anyone would surrender the mental, spiritual and physical well-being of their God-given offspring to those propaganda houses of Caesar is beyond me.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

This country is so diversified, I am shocked any one thinks that all different foods aren't appropriate.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Forerunner said:


> ............those propaganda houses of Caesar is beyond me.


ound::hysterical:...........:bow:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> MO cows- Are you implying that is is only OK to have a margarita on Cinco de Mayo??? What about a cold Corona? I am in big trouble then..lol


No, not at all! Cinco de February, it's 5 o'clock somewhere, whatever floats your boat. My usual cocktail is jack n coke, I just have margaritas once in a while, so that was my point of reference.

There are times when having a drink is a matter of survival, right? If not your own, then someone else's, because chillin out with a cocktail kept you from killing them...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Forerunner said:


> Our "American Heritage" was threatened upon the opening of the first "public school" and has long since been dead in those institutions.
> Why anyone would surrender the mental, spiritual and physical well-being of their God-given offspring to those propaganda houses of Caesar is beyond me.


I didn't until they were in high school.... Maine law is easy to home school until they are high school age and plan to attend college and then the regulations strangle you just like political correctness has....

I wish they hadn't gone....their spirits were much nicer and calmer beforehand and they ate better....

Its been an eye opener....sadly.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You'd think a school of bright people could come up with some incentives to get the kids to try a new menu item- like a cookie? Waste is always a problem. No matter where it's found. If only it was a loss of our national heritage to waste so much. Unfortunately, waste is a bedfellow.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> There are times when having a drink is a matter of survival, right? If not your own, then someone else's, because chillin out with a cocktail kept you from killing them...


I couldn't have said it better myself! Yep, survival!!!:bow:

OK, now back to the anti Chinese food lunch thread.....:whistlin:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mpillow said:


> LOL _my husband asked if they served kool-aid in the staff lounge when this idea was cooked up...._
> 
> to me poor choice = waste of food/money/tax dollars
> 
> Teachers are always whining that hungry kids don't focus well....if they keep wasting money like this maybe the school will shut down...and the teachers will go hungry too....


Not one of those kids who dumped their food was hungry.

If I use your logic, education is a complete waste. Exposing children to new things that they often don't like is what education and school is all about.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

mpillow said:


> Itheir spirits were much nicer and calmer beforehand and they ate better....
> 
> Its been an eye opener....sadly.


So why don't you make your kids their own sack lunch???? Am I the only one missing this? If it is so horrible for them to get cafeteria lunch, why make them eat it???????????


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chinese food looks like somebody already ate it once.We need a puke smilie.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My kids take a sack lunch because our school believes chicken nuggets and nachos and cheese are a healthy lunch. I really dont give a darn what they serve. 
You should see the smug look on my boys faces when they take leftover salmon sandwiches...he he...I guess todays kids dont know what fresh fish smells like (Its not strong, but its not unscented, either)...same for a nice hardboiled egg


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What is "American" food? Are you saying the only thing to be served in the school cafeteria should be corn, beans, squash, and various meats, seafood that were eaten by "true" Americans? After all, the "true" Americans ate off the land. Perhaps the schools should impose ONLY an American diet? If so, the food would get old fast, and I'd bet your kids would be hollering for something tasty like spaghetti, lasagna, chili, tacos, egg rolls, etc. I can assure you that serving something "ethnic" does not in any way threaten the American heritage. 

Are you pure native American? If so, what tribe? And do you only eat the foods of your tribe? Most of us are a combination of several ethnicities and don't feel threatened when offered foods from other cultures. I feel sorry for your kids if you are sheltering them to the point they are unable to eat anything from other cultures. 

As others have said, it seems the cafeteria staff cooked the food poorly-- Chinese food is delicious and certainly not bland.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

America is a melting pot with so many different cultures represented that I'm not sure what the problem is or why it's a survival issue. If a person wants true American food I guess they have to go back to eating what the Indians ate.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Food has a nationality? Who knew! :shrug:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

just a sensible meal that is cost effective and somewhat appealing to the gen'l student body.....
I dont want the school to get involved in religions or traditions as the next time ramadan comes around they'll be fasting from sun up to sun down....(it would however save some money).....its a slippery slope....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mpillow said:


> just a sensible meal that is cost effective and somewhat appealing to the gen'l student body.....
> I dont want the school to get involved in religions or traditions as the next time ramadan comes around they'll be fasting from sun up to sun down....(it would however save some money).....its a slippery slope....


I am very glad that the majority of people out there welcome experiencing new foods and cultures and don't believe they somehow threaten American heritage. I can not even comprehend how anyone could believe that statement.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I think everyone missed one point. This is a semi private school So she paid for the lunch in the tuition cost


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

SteveO said:


> I think everyone missed one point. This is a semi private school So she paid for the lunch in the tuition cost


What's a semi-private school?? If it's using Government $$$ to pay for the foods, then it seems it would be considered public. If it's truly a private or religious school, then those 8 Chinese paid for that food also. 

Mpillow, do you get upset when they serve Tacos or Enchilada's? Wouldn't serving that hispanic food mean the Mexicans are ready to invade??eep:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I would tell the school I expect a tasty and nutritional alternative to such meals. 

As a young person my mother sought to expand my tastes, and other then that it was pretty traditional and parrots some of what was said here already, "must not be hungry" "you will eat whats served or nothing".

needless to say I went hungry by Semi-choice a few times.

People are creatures of habit, children take a while to warm up to new foods.

I eat a variety of things, the ex's mom asked one time if I ever cooked normal food. but you know as a kid, I was very selective.

i WON'T SINGLE ANYONE OUT BUT A FEW OF YOU BETRAY YOU AFFILIATIONS AND AGENDA.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

semi private...yes they do get gov't funding....they don't take special needs kids....our town has no high school of its own so as residents we can opt to have the town pay the tuition to the school equal to the local public school...like vouchers for some of you...

the school does not serve Mexican on Cinco de Mayo, does not do anything related to Hanukkah nor do they do any Xmas type celebrations....so why is money being wasted to do this....as I stated previously it happened earlier in the school year...the same Chinese woman was paid to cook and the food was terrible.....

And as a matter of fact my great grandmother was a Maine Indian(MicMac) and we do eat venison, fish, corn and wild edibles but not exclusively and the school didn't offer anything to that nature at Thanksgiving time either....

I think that a class chosen by student with parental guidance is a more appropriate place for these type of immersions....

Do I wish to shelter my kids? Not really but I don't want political correctness to rule them either....nor do I want my money wasted on it!

One of our families good friends is a doctor from Bombay India(here on work visa)....my daughter went out to eat with her this past weekend to an Indian eatery....we love her vegan cooking and curry!

I think the lunch room should keep it real simple and nutritious....or go away entirely.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

I still don't understand, you say this is the second time this happened, and your kids didn't like it the first time, then why didn't you send them with a bag lunch this time??

Annie


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I understanding you that your kids didn't get what they wanted for lunch so they threw it away and your blaming the school. What happened to teaching our children things aren't always going to be to their liking, so what! that's life, suck it up. eat or don't eat ,but don't complain.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

here's the menu:

Week of January 23- January 27 2012



Monday- CHINESE NEW YEAR CELEBRATION!!

Chinese Sesame Noodles and Dumplings

(prepared fresh by Angela Fagin)

Egg Roll, Pineapple Chunks, Fortune Cookie, Salad Bar, and

Milk Variety 





Tuesday - Hamburger Stroganoff, Egg Noodles, Squash, Salad Bar, Fresh Fruit, 

Salad Bar, Milk Variety 



Wednesday- Macaroni and Cheese, Green Beans, Wheat Roll, Fruit, Salad Bar, 

Milk Variety



Thursday- Grilled Cheese, Tomato Soup, Crackers, Mixed Fruit, Salad Bar,

Milk Variety



Friday- Chili/Hot Dog/Roll, French Fries, Salad Bar, Milk Variety

as stated my kids like chinese take out...this paled in comparison....none of the other American Holidays had "Thanksgiving Day Celebration" or the like....if the kids can't do one that is American the why are they doing these foreign ones and wasting money on food that the kids won't eat....
Are we making an exception for the Chinese community ? I think yes
Are we wasting money on something needlessly ? I think yes
Are my American kids get shorted ? I think yes

Are my kids having this forced onto them by the powers that be? I think yes

Sack lunch was not doable.... the kids stayed at Aunts and went to school from there this morning....poor planning but I just think its ridiculous to not offer an alternative if you have to celebrate anything at all.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

So an Irish woman is preparing Chinese food, no wonder it was bad!! 

And I know this is going to sound somewhat rude but you, mpillow, seem to have a large sense of entitlement!

Annie


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I believe she is married to an Irish man....she is Chinese.

Entitlement....no... just something my kids will eat that I paid for....beans and a baked potato would be fine or even a peanut butter and jelly sandwich....Chinese New Year could have been kept to the Mandarin Chinese language classrooms.

I will hold my *Entitlement* to being an American and making sure my kids know what all that means....very tightly.

Sorry if you all can't see the agenda that's going on....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Did other parents take issue with the menu? Looks like the rest of the week was more or less what I've always considered junk food. I mean hamburgers, hotdogs? I think I'd be more upset about that than the Chinese food. No cafeteria can cook things every kid likes every day. There's always going to be things on the menus that someone could find fault with. Again, I really don't see what the issue is. There are many Chinese Americans, so it is a part of the American culture.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Salad bar, pineapple, the cookie and milk would not deprive ANY student of a lunch.
Are the children forced to take the entree or can they select the salad bar like they do in the schools where I live?

If your kids took the entree(which you claim they already knew would not meet their standards) instead of the salad bar then tossing it, then it's on them for wasting food.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

This is without a doubt the most ridiculous complaint I've ever seen posted on this board. 

And that's all I have to say about that.

*GUNG HEI FAT CHOY* to everyone! :happy:

.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe. They're making a "big" deal out of it because you live in CHINA, Maine. Cute play on words.


It's one day. I still don't see why the knickers are all in a twist.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Food nazis usually are backing their union brethren in the food service industry. Read an article over the weekend about Los Angeles lil experiment with Jamie Oliver (is this the healthy food nazi I'm thinkin about???)... turns out there's a black market in foods kids 'know and like' and the haute cuisine crap is untouched straight to the dumpster... along with that gawdawful plain lowfat milk.... "Jamie" made a big deal over a busload of sugar being in each days milk... so the nazis took the flavored milk away, and now it's immediately dumpstered.

When a child becomes an adult, they might make the decision to eat 'good'. Imho, eating anything beats eating nothing...

Personally I ate everything put in front of me in school and college... especially in college, as I starved for the first semester... 2nd semester got in a dorm, w/a food plan! Oh happy day!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

How is eating chinese food once a year destroying the American Heritage?! i thought the American heritage was that America was and is a melting pot......And the best part about America? You can feed your kids a sack lunch if you want.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Three pages of this and y'all still don't realize your chain has been yanked?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope....sadly, she is serious. She really has an issue with the lunch her children were served. I wish it was a joke!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Three pages of this and y'all still don't realize your chain has been yanked?





shanzone2001 said:


> Nope....sadly, she is serious. She really has an issue with the lunch her children were served. *I wish it was a joke*!


Yup. I isn't a joke. It's a travesty, is what it is.

There is no such thing as American heritage food. Almost everything we eat in America and Canada is food that we have adopted or adapted from other cultures from around the world.

I would really like to see somebody give us some examples of what is purely North American heritage food that everyone eats on a regular basis every day. It sure ain't peanut butter and jam sandwiches and macaroni and cheese with junk food twinkies and coke.

.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is some more information on Chinese food served at the school.

http://portlanddailysun.me/node/24053/

This women makes a living preparing wholesome good quality food that is in demand. Looks like better food then what is served the rest of the week.

What is the real problem? You had a choice to not pay for this and send your own lunch but you choose to complain instead. http://www.edline.net/pages/Erskine_Academy/The_Eyes_of_the_Eagle/Lunch_Menu/Lunch_Week_of_March_21


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

naturelover said:


> Yup. I isn't a joke. It's a travesty, is what it is.
> 
> There is no such thing as American heritage food. Almost everything we eat in America and Canada is food that we have adopted or adapted from other cultures from around the world.
> 
> ...


BBQ, Corn Bread and Johny Cake, Chop Suey,roast Turkey,Pizza. A few off the top of my head.

there's a lot of regional food also,that varies place to place. Coney Dogs are one. which originated here in Michigan.Just from flint to Detroit you have a huge difference. you have flint style and Detroit style.Suppose you could add that to the list along with any other style hotdog.As a hot dog is a American innovation with German roots.

Actually the world adopted a lot from the Americas. its a very long list.
The Americas Influenced the world just as much the world Influenced the Americas. 

Just about all the favorites here (Won't speak for Canada nor Mexico) are American.They have evolved here therefore American IMO. 
Nothing is ever Adopted in it true form its always Adapted to the End users skills,tastes,resources, its that adaptation that makes it their own.
So I suppose a better term is world Inspired, but if you read Painters wife's link, the Chinese food isn't really Chinese shes adapted it to American tastes.

Much of what is considered a ethnic food is American with that style.
Like what most people consider Mexican Food. I don't think their are to many taco bells in Mexico. 

Its only natural that people influence people. 

I think many of you are missing the point in all this though.
I think I understand the OP. 

What your missing is, this is the US , we are suppose to have freedom, that means choice. many of you don't like the health care bill cause its mandatory.
this is not much different.Children are required to attend school,some are fortunate enough to home school but not everyone. So these children are a captive audience so to speak. they should have a choice. Sounds like a elementary lunch program. even when I was in school we had choices,at least two en trays and a variety of sides and salad bar. you could choose what you wanted and what you did not. if you wanted to double up on something that was not too popular the lunch ladies would hook you up,of coarse the popular stuff was sometimes in short supply.

the other side of it is the Nature of the reason for the Lunch. 

I don't care for our school system as it is. They far over step their roles and all to willingly. Much of the problems with our country originate there. 
Its Indoctrination more then Education. Which reflects I think upon mpillow's
though process with this post. 

some of you think this trivial, and that is fine.Its the little things that add up.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> Our "American Heritage" was threatened upon the opening of the first "public school" and has long since been dead in those institutions.
> Why anyone would surrender the mental, spiritual and physical well-being of their God-given offspring to those propaganda houses of Caesar is beyond me.


Amen!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

texican said:


> Food nazis usually are backing their union brethren in the food service industry. Read an article over the weekend about Los Angeles lil experiment with Jamie Oliver (is this the healthy food nazi I'm thinkin about???)... turns out there's a black market in foods kids 'know and like' and the haute cuisine crap is untouched straight to the dumpster... along with that gawdawful plain lowfat milk.... "Jamie" made a big deal over a busload of sugar being in each days milk... so the nazis took the flavored milk away, and now it's immediately dumpstered.
> 
> When a child becomes an adult, they might make the decision to eat 'good'. Imho, eating anything beats eating nothing...
> 
> Personally I ate everything put in front of me in school and college... especially in college, as I starved for the first semester... 2nd semester got in a dorm, w/a food plan! Oh happy day!


They're kids. Of course they'd chose mac and cheese over healthy food. I joke that one of the best things about my DH traveling for work is that my kids want to eat mac and cheese three nights in a row....and they would, too, if I weren't such a meanie and made them eat things like pot roast and veggies. It's up to the ADULTS in charge to make sure the kids have a good healthy variety of food. Is some of it going to be uneaten? YES. But they need to have it put in front of them so they can try it. 

Our bodies are like engines. Yes, we can put nasty old fuel in the engine, but it's not going to run well or for the long haul. We can live on twinkies and mac and cheese, but think of the long term consequences. As parents who love our kids we need to instill good food values in them. 

As for this poster.....I'm still scratching my head on how one Chineese meal is totally usurping "American heritage". It's one meal a year.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

mpillow said:


> here's the menu:
> 
> Week of January 23- January 27 2012
> 
> ...


Seriously? I'm still laughing about the great headlines posted above. 

Lots of non-Chinese people celebrate Chinese New Year. 

Plenty of good old American junk food for the rest of the week, I suspect your kids will survive. Personally I'd have more issues with the rest of the menu than the Chinese New Year menu.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

texican said:


> Food nazis usually are backing their union brethren in the food service industry. Read an article over the weekend about Los Angeles lil experiment with Jamie Oliver (is this the healthy food nazi I'm thinkin about???)... turns out there's a black market in foods kids 'know and like' and the haute cuisine crap is untouched straight to the dumpster... along with that gawdawful plain lowfat milk.... "Jamie" made a big deal over a busload of sugar being in each days milk... so the nazis took the flavored milk away, and now it's immediately dumpstered.
> 
> *When a child becomes an adult, they might make the decision to eat 'good'. Imho, eating anything beats eating nothing...*
> 
> Personally I ate everything put in front of me in school and college... especially in college, as I starved for the first semester... 2nd semester got in a dorm, w/a food plan! Oh happy day!





KnowOneSpecial said:


> They're kids. *Of course they'd chose mac and cheese over healthy food*. I joke that one of the best things about my DH traveling for work is that my kids want to eat mac and cheese three nights in a row....and they would, too, if I weren't such a meanie and made them eat things like pot roast and veggies. It's up to the ADULTS in charge to make sure the kids have a good healthy variety of food. Is some of it going to be uneaten? YES. But they need to have it put in front of them so they can try it.
> 
> Our bodies are like engines. Yes, we can put nasty old fuel in the engine, but it's not going to run well or for the long haul. We can live on twinkies and mac and cheese, but think of the long term consequences. As parents who love our kids we need to instill good food values in them.
> 
> As for this poster.....I'm still scratching my head on how one Chineese meal is totally usurping "American heritage". It's one meal a year.



My daughter and I are 'foodies'.
We thought we would try a new 'locally owned, small town' restaurant.
Um, gross.
She had chicken fried steak, gravy, mashed potatoes, and a roll.
I had roast beef manhattan.
EVERYTHING came out of a box (fake potatoes, gravy from a bag, frozen pre-prepared chicken fried steak, plain old white bread and rolls off the grocery store shelf, etc.)

Um gross.
It was like eating hospital food.....
But the place is packed full of locals. I don't get it.
The food, tasted like crap. Too much salt.....tasted like chemicals. Bleck.

But you know what????
That's what folks are raised on. That's all they know!!!!

Shove a bottle of formula in babies mouth at birth. 
Day care starts at 6 weeks.
McDonalds drive through, or equally gross, kraft mac and cheese and frozen chicken nuggets 5 nights a week. (um, not food)
Off the primary school.....and nasty school lunches.
Then to college, with more nasty 'non' food.

From birth, children are programmed to eat institutional food. 
So when someone deviates from that programming it freaks everyone out.

Personally, I didn't allow my kids to eat the same thing twice in a week. If you look at my monthly menu now....we do not eat the same meal twice in a MONTH. 
We do our children a gross disservice when we feed them crap food from a freezer bag / box / or can. 

I see the OP's point, how "the system" bends to the minority, and in doing so huge amounts of money are wasted. I get that. 
Nothing we can do about it, except pull our kids from the system and teach them a different way.

( I thought it was mainly Chinese folks, that built our railroads when America was first being founded?? That they immigrated here, for a better life, and in doing so, built our coast to coast rail roads?? Maybe I am wrong?)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Darntootin said:


> Odd coincidence. Hey, why are they naming good American towns after China! It's a threat to our American culture!:grit:


You think this is funny?? My sister lives in Lebanon...... Tennesee!! :happy2:


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmmm...I think it is a good idea to offer the kids something different, however I have had several chinese exchange students who lived with us and I loved when they cooked. Sounds like maybe the cooks had a bad recipe. Perhaps they should think about bringing the chinese kids in to show them how to fix it. 
I am American through and through but I still find other cultures interesting as do many of the students from around the world that we have had. I think it has made geography a much more interesting subject to my kids growing up.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The ironic thing about this entire thread is this. Let's say mpillow's school had some Norwegian students. And because of this, the school decides to serve Lutefisk for lunch in honor of FÃ¸rste Juledag. And then, mpillow comes on here and complains about this decision being unAmerican and a waste of good food. I'm guessin EVERYONE - except me - would agree with her.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Given their notorious stamina in the timber...... I wouldn't be opposed to familiarizing myself with Norwegian cuisine.....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

||Downhome|| said:


> BBQ, Corn Bread and Johny Cake, Chop Suey,roast Turkey,Pizza. A few off the top of my head.
> 
> there's a lot of regional food also,that varies place to place. Coney Dogs are one. which originated here in Michigan.Just from flint to Detroit you have a huge difference. you have flint style and Detroit style.Suppose you could add that to the list along with any other style hotdog.As a hot dog is a American innovation with German roots.
> 
> ...


It's been a long time since I was in school, but I remember study China in geography. We had a wonderful Chinese meal, complete with green tea (actually lime koolaid served in tea cups) I thought we were suppose to learn about different cultures, when did that change? Didn't you learn about China? Mexico? European countries? I think they took an opportunity for the kids to have one day to learn a bit about the culture, wish they had given the kids chopsticks to eat with. America is a melting pot. Not too many people can trace their roots back to America. As people immigrated they brought their own cultures and foods. We may have changed them to fit in the melting pot, but not many foods we still eat originated here. I wonder how many kids would have eaten venison or some other game meat, or would have thrown it in the trash like these kids did with the Chinese food. They do have options, they could have brought their lunch, eaten what was served or done without. Do they like everything else the lunch room serves? If so, then they're luckier than most kids who complain about some of the meals they get in the lunch room.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> The ironic thing about this entire thread is this. Let's say mpillow's school had some Norwegian students. And because of this, the school decides to serve Lutefisk for lunch in honor of FÃ¸rste Juledag. And then, mpillow comes on here and complains about this decision being unAmerican and a waste of good food. I'm guessin EVERYONE - except me - would agree with her.


Maybe a waste of good food, but not "unAmerican". How is introducing the food of another country "unAmerican"....especially if your kids are given the option of eating something else (either from home, or the salad bar, or pb&j etc.) 

My guess is that there is a more universally palatable, traditional Norwegian food, though.

(And yes, I had to use Google).


----------



## Oak Leaf (Sep 14, 2011)

mpillow said:


> I will hold my *Entitlement* to being an American and making sure my kids know what all that means....very tightly.


Then you paint a pretty poor picture of who Americans are and what they stand for! 

I think you expected everyone to come in with their torches and pitchforks to run down a) the gov't for "taking away our ability to choose!!!!!!" and b) the wily Chinese who are trying to take over the country. It starts with two Chinese meals in a small town high school and if you don't cling to your American Entitlement, _soon they'll own everything!_:runforhills:

There's plenty in life that isn't fair where people need to stand up and make their voice heard. Two Chinese meals served in one school year in one little high school isn't a big deal. Priorities.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The funniest thing of this all -

I didn't know yesterday was Chinese New Year until this thread.

And it was after I went to a Chinese Take out and got Teriyaki Chicken (American Chinese probably) with rice and vegs. for $5.50 I got so much I had it for lunch yesterday and will have at least one or two more meals from it.

And after looking at the sample menu's the only thing that looks worth paying for is the Chinese meal from the lady that has a reputation of being someone in the food area in that town/state.


In this issue - I might check with the school to see if they are doing something special for 4th of July, or school day nearest to it. Or near Thanksgiving type meal (maybe a bit authentic rather than modern day) for closest to Thanksgiving. This could become a learning esperience for various other days.

This is a very interesting thread.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

What if the food was really, truly inedible? I've experienced that in workplace cafeterias, and even the Sunday buffet at the relatively high end hotel I worked at when I was in college. Most of the time, that food was quite good, but there would occasionally be something that just didn't turn out right, or make sense in the first place.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Chinese food IS a part of American heritage, as American as apple pie... which didn't originate here either.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

thesedays said:


> What if the food was really, truly inedible? I've experienced that in workplace cafeterias, and even the Sunday buffet at the relatively high end hotel I worked at when I was in college. Most of the time, that food was quite good, but there would occasionally be something that just didn't turn out right, or make sense in the first place.


If you google the woman's name who made the food (according to the menu posted), she has a successful business making authentic Chinese food and a good reputation as well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> If you google the woman's name who made the food (according to the menu posted), she has a successful business making authentic Chinese food and a good reputation as well.


*
THAT *is my point in post 74.

"American kids" are raised on poop food / institutional food / conveinence food / fast food.........
So when GOOD food is placed before them, they snub their nose at it.

Look at the rest of the menu......
GROSS.
I'd bet 100.00 none of us can pronounce, spell or even begin to TELL YOU what the ingredients are.
I promise you this........they were created in a lab, not in soil!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

psssssst - Laura - you don't have to yell.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I would like to ask the OP this.

What do you consider "good American food"? What should be served at your school? What food will not be thrown out?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

lol if exposing kids to MSG FREE food is unamerican, well...thats not the america I want to be in lol

If it tastes "bland" to your picky kids, I suggest they bring a bottle of hot sauce with them next time.

As far as not having thanksgiving food and all that, aren't kids out of school celebrating during that time?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Forerunner said:


> Our "American Heritage" was threatened upon the opening of the first "public school" and has long since been dead in those institutions.
> Why anyone would surrender the mental, spiritual and physical well-being of their God-given offspring to those propaganda houses of Caesar is beyond me.


HomeSchool! I regret I took so long to come to this realization.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I shouldn't respond, I shouldn't........but yet I am. 

So mpillow, you actually polled the entire student body of 800 to see if every child hated the food, maybe they loved it and wished it was served more often, and it was only your high and mighty children with their noses in the air that won't eat what is being served in front of them that is the problem? I am always amazed, before people start complaining, have you thought that maybe you are the problem and not the other way around? Send a sack lunch if your children are so delicate. 

I am just praying this is a joke and the op is yanking our chains. 

Tolerance is so over rated


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

You didn't have to delete the whole thing Angie.

Ok cultural tolerance, in the spirit of cultural awareness the school will serve chinesse hot dog. the dog will be provide by the pound. this will save disposal fees to the pound and reduce cost to the cafeteria, it will also reduce waste of available resources.
the dogs will be processed in the regular Chinese method. the children will be encourage to participate in the preparation. 

Win-Win.

Better?

the last line in the previous post is how I've taken many of these responses thus far.

People IMO ,Not just here but everywhere should have the Freedom to choose, and options are not the same as choice. I presented you with a option but it may not be anything you would choose.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> The ironic thing about this entire thread is this. Let's say mpillow's school had some Norwegian students. And because of this, the school decides to serve Lutefisk for lunch in honor of FÃ¸rste Juledag. And then, mpillow comes on here and complains about this decision being unAmerican and a waste of good food. I'm guessin EVERYONE - except me - would agree with her.


Naawww... I wouldn't agree with her under those circumstances either. (Though I have heard terrible things about lutefisk!)

I remember being in kindergarten and we were studying a bit of Chinese culture. I don't remember everything that we "learned" at the time but I rmember that one day they had both the morning and afternoon kindergarten classes come in for the entire day instead of a half day session. 

They served us plain white rice and fish sticks as a Chinese meal. Seriously... Since there was no Chinese restaurant in the area, I actually believed that to be an authentic meal for a few years. There was no alternative American meal served, nor was peanut butter and jelly an option. If it had been, I wouldn't have eaten that either. I hate PBJ every bit as much as I hate white rice and fish sticks! (Edited to add that (like Sonshine) we also had the green kool aid instead of green tea!)

Over the years, I ate my share of school lunches and an awful lot of food went into the trash on a daily basis. Personally, if I had white milk on my tray it automatically went in the trash. It was never cold enough and tasted off to me. Canned peaches....eeewww! Canned waxed beans...not a chance! The cafeteria trash cans always had even the so-called "good" food in them. Of course that food was Italian... Spaghetti, pizza, etc...Tacos and stuff like that was unheard of on our school menu. In fact, I never tried a taco until the 6th grade when our class studied (wait for it!) MEXICO! Nope, they didn't offer a peanut butter and jelly alternative on that day either!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> You didn't have to delete the whole thing Angie.
> 
> Ok cultural tolerance, in the spirit of cultural awareness the school will serve chinesse hot dog. the dog will be provide by the pound. this will save disposal fees to the pound and reduce cost to the cafeteria, it will also reduce waste of available resources.
> the dogs will be processed in the regular Chinese method. the children will be encourage to participate in the preparation.
> ...


Psssst...you are not helping the op's case.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey...You know...since the American Indians are thought to have descended from ancient Asians who came over the Bering Land Bridge...maybe Chinese food is really AMERICAN food. :thumb:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> Psssst...you are not helping the op's case.


If you want your kids eating Dog, more power to you.

Most people I think would not, just pointing out that some of cultural crusaders here may just be hypocritical.I think most Americans are offended by the Dog and Cat trade in China. But i suppose there's a few that would be willing to embrace such a thing here.

If I was starving I just may try it. Though I suppose I'm just spoiled and entitled
that I wouldn't consider eating it under any other circumstance. Good thing I live in America. Of coarse I believe my meat should be humanely slaughtered before butchering.Even Fish I make sure are Dead before I fillet them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

||Downhome|| said:


> If you want your kids eating Dog, more power to you.
> 
> Most people I think would not, just pointing out that some of cultural crusaders here may just be hypocritical.I think most Americans are offended by the Dog and Cat trade in China. But i suppose there's a few that would be willing to embrace such a thing here.
> 
> ...


Some of the early American Indians ate dog meat. So there you go...they should probably go ahead and serve that at the school.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Pizza is American? Really? 

There's going to be a lot of surprised Italians in the world when that gets out.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

||Downhome|| said:


> If you want your kids eating Dog, more power to you.
> 
> Most people I think would not, just pointing out that some of cultural crusaders here may just be hypocritical.I think most Americans are offended by the Dog and Cat trade in China. But i suppose there's a few that would be willing to embrace such a thing here.
> 
> ...


First of all is it not illegal to service non USDA certified meet? I don't think dog is on that list. Second they did not serve any ingredients that are not in every other food that is already being served here in the US. On top of all that they had a choice to bring their own lunches. No one is force feeding anyone or forcing them to purchase this lunch.

Actually my last statement was wrong. The OP did force her children to buy this lunch because she could not find a way to pack them a lunch when she knew they did not like the food. I guess that means she is fully responsible for the threat to her children's American heritage because she did not provide an alternative lunch.

Good thing that other parent's don't pass the buck and relay on the rest of society to protect their children's heritage.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey friends and such - 

I really think that mpillows was trying to say that they are honoring a very minority but do not reciprocate by honoring the majority during the recognized American holidays/significant days.

I think it was botched and we all got the food thing and not the honoring one group and not the majority - etc.

Since we've been around and around and around.

This is being closed.


----------

